# Halo 3



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Wow, just finished this game tonight on Heroic and it is easily on of the best games I have ever played - and I haven't even touched the multiplayer yet. It's nice to play a game that gets everything right after being pretty disgusted with GRAW and Far Cry. Once the action gets going, it's non stop, with a perfect mixture of run and gun, some light tactical, and plenty of vehicular missions. You are overwhelmed by enemies throughout most of the game, but you have access to more powerful weapons a lot sooner this time around. The brute shot was almost a permanent fixture as one of my two available weapons throughout the game. Dual plasma rifles seem to do lot more damage this time around, at least against the AI. As most of the mainstream reviews have made note of, the sound effects and use of surrounds and bass is excellent in this game. The bass doesn't dip super low, but it is probably the best I've experienced in a game. When stuff explodes, it has a really nice fleshed out explosion with bass texture :bigsmile: not some of that hollow cheapy stuff from other games.

I don't feel like writing a in depth review, but I just can't stress how great of an experience the single player is. Easily equal to or better than RE4, and that set the bar high itself.


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

Have you ever played half-life 2?


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

No, I haven't. I don't play games on the PC, though it looks like that game is now available on the 360. In terms of FPS controls on consoles, it seems like I'll either love it or hate it. Goldeneye, Perfect Dark, TimeSplitters 2-3, Halo 1-3, = Love it. Just about everything else, including GRAW, Far Cry, Medal of Honor, EA James Bond games, etc. = Hate it. Call of Duty controls fall somewhere inbetween.


----------

